# Die optimale Kneipe! Prosit.... 1x



## coci (2 Sep. 2011)

*cociPräsentiert:*
*Netzfund 


**:dripie optimale Kneipe! Prosit....** :crazy:1x*


*2.041 px × 761 px*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]:thumbup::drip::drip:

[/FONT] :crazy::crazy::devil:


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2011)

Ich sage doch immer, geht in die Kneipe


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2011)

lecker


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Sep. 2011)

tolle sache hoffentlich ist das bier nicht so warm wie das badewasser​


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Sep. 2011)

Bier hat so viele Vitamine


----------



## Soloro (3 Sep. 2011)

Haben die auch eine Thekenmannschaft ?


----------



## rasput1n (4 Sep. 2011)

astrein


----------

